# Fantastic site in Wales open all year



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, we just wanted to share this with you, we have just spent 3 wondefully relaxing days at a site near Llandovery which is a Camping and Caravanning Club Certified site and opened up last year and is as yet very much undiscovered, until now that is, and which is Open All Year!!...The site is peaceful, lots of wildlife, has 5 hardstandings all suitable for motorhomes, our van is 25ft long and we had no problems with fitting onto pitch with plenty of room for our awning had we decided to put it up. They can also have up to 10 tents but at this time of the year we had the place to ourselves. Dogs are welcome.

They charged us £10 a night inc Electricity. They have a CDP, drinking water, waste water, waste drainage, etc all suitable for the motorhome to pull up at. There is no toilet or shower block as yet but they may be building one in the near future, however we managed fine with our on board facilities. The site owners are very friendly and very helpful.

The pitches overlook a large pond full of fish which love being fed bread. They also have a few ducks and chickens which were remarkably quiet. They are 5 mins walk from a train stop although it is the Heart of Wales line so only about 6 trains a day which are single carriage and gone in a flash so hardly noticable and very quiet but also very useful if you wish to catch a train to some of the nearby towns rather than take the motorhome.

Nearest town is Llandovery (10 mins drive away) which has all the shops you need plus parking for motorhomes although on market day might be best not to go there. The access to the site is good, its about a mile off the main road and although the road is slightly narrow there are plenty of passing places and we had no problems with our motorhome.

Whilst there we saw red kites, buzzards, lots of frogs and there is plenty of other wildlife around to spot. There are walks nearby or down the quiet country lanes that surround the site. For more information visit their website at http://www.cwmcuttan.com Eileen is very fast at responding to emails. She has also said that if any wishes to stay for a longer period of time she is happy to do their washing for a small fee!..sounds good to us.

We had a wonderful time there, the owners couldn't have been more helpful and we would love others to 'find' the site. I hope if you visit you have just a good a time as we did and who knows perhaps we'll get to meet you there one day.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

You know what I am going to say don't you........

Have you put it in the MHF campsite database?

Don't worry if you can't fill in all the details just have a go.

This thread will be out of the top 30 by tomorrow and so very few will see it. Put it in the campsite database and it gives everyone the chance.


Regards Frank


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sounds like a visit is in order as its not too far from us, 
the link WWW.cymcuttan.com not working


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Cwmcuttan*

Hi, yes have added it to the database. Also have retyped the link so please try again but let me know if its not working still. Thanks


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Cwmcuttan*



TravelBug said:


> Hi, yes have added it to the database. Also have retyped the link so please try again but let me know if its not working still. Thanks


Proper job! Thanks and I can confirm link working

Regards Frank


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Wales Camping*

Thanks for that. If the site is as good as the web site it must be good.
One of our favourite areas of GB as well.

Steve


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

TravelBug said:


> Hi, we just wanted to share this with you, we have just spent 3 wondefully relaxing days at a site near Llandovery which is a Caravan Club Certified site and opened up last year and is as yet very much undiscovered, until now that is, and which is Open All Year!!...The site is peaceful, lots of wildlife, has 5 hardstandings all suitable for motorhomes, our van is 25ft long and we had no problems with fitting onto pitch with plenty of room for our awning had we decided to put it up. They can also have up to 10 tents but at this time of the year we had the place to ourselves. Dogs are welcome.
> 
> They charged us £10 a night inc Electricity. They have a CDP, drinking water, waste water, waste drainage, etc all suitable for the motorhome to pull up at. There is no toilet or shower block as yet but they may be building one in the near future, however we managed fine with our on board facilities. The site owners are very friendly and very helpful.
> 
> ...


Was just about to start looking for a site rounf that part of the world for a trip next month. Saved me the effort.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Forgot to say if you enjoy fishing I think they allow you to fish in the lake, check with the site via email but as you will see they have a fishing logo on their website.


----------

